# Backsweetening time quesiton



## olusteebus (Jul 11, 2012)

I have 5 gal of sp which fermented with 3 pounds of blackberrys and two pounds of sliced, frozen peaches. I racked at about .9 sg. I will be adding sorbate this afternoon. I now want to backsweeten. 

Can I add 5 cans of white grape concentrate to backsweeten and then use sparkoloid the next day to clear the concentrate?

Thanks


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 11, 2012)

That's the way I understand it, though I have never back sweetened with concentrate yet.


----------



## Arne (Jul 12, 2012)

Let us know how it clears. I added some concentrate to my clear S.P. and it clouded up. 2 days later there is an inch left in a gal. jug. Made it pretty darn good and had a lot of tasters. Don't know if it will clear quickly or not, but would like some info. Arne.


----------



## saramc (Jul 12, 2012)

*using WWGP to backsweeten*



olusteebus said:


> Can I add 5 cans of white grape concentrate to backsweeten and then use sparkoloid the next day to clear the concentrate? Thanks


 
There really would be no reason that you could not backsweeten, stabilize with k-meta and sorbate and add the Sparkolloid all on the same day. I have added concentrate as a backsweetener a few times, and never had to add Sparkolloid, I just let time take its toll and it cleared on its own.

Is there a reason you want to use concentrate to backsweeten instead of sugar? Just curious.


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 12, 2012)

saramc said:


> There really would be no reason that you could not backsweeten, stabilize with k-meta and sorbate and add the Sparkolloid all on the same day. I have added concentrate as a backsweetener a few times, and never had to add Sparkolloid, I just let time take its toll and it cleared on its own.
> 
> Is there a reason you want to use concentrate to backsweeten instead of sugar? Just curious.



I just thought it may give it better taste and mouthfeel. I am now leaning towards just sugar (simple syrup)


----------



## saramc (Jul 14, 2012)

Skeeter Pee is fabulous backsweetened with the sugar as the original recipe calls for. Perhaps split your batch in half, do half with simple syrup and half with concentrate and figure out which you like better. Then with future batches play away. There is no right or wrong.
I make a Niagara wine that I backsweeten with frozen Limeade....there are lime pulp pieces floating here/there and that turns some people off, but it is a wonderful wine and personally one of my favorites!!


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 14, 2012)

saramc said:


> Skeeter Pee is fabulous backsweetened with the sugar as the original recipe calls for. Perhaps split your batch in half, do half with simple syrup and half with concentrate and figure out which you like better. Then with future batches play away. There is no right or wrong.
> I make a Niagara wine that I backsweeten with frozen Limeade....there are lime pulp pieces floating here/there and that turns some people off, but it is a wonderful wine and personally one of my favorites!!



Thanks Saramc, I have decided to use sugar. I used three pounds of blackberries, two pounds of peaches, both frozen. It is a dark purplish color and I suspect it has a good berry flavor. Gonna taste it and sorbate it today and then clear. Rack tomorrow and bottle before too long. 

I am thinking that it will be popular with the ladies around here at parties ( my friend has a lot of em). The guys on the other hand only are interested in Natural Light except me. I will report out as to how it was accepted.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 14, 2012)

I've found that if you serve the SP in a mason jar, it is accepted more amongst the "Man Card" carriers.


----------

